# .:Give Me A Villager To Draw/ Art Dump:.



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

I kinda just wanna draw some cute villagers at the moment so if you got any in mind just throw them at me.
Here are some that I already did~


Spoiler: Villagers



















































Also, I might do some Mayor drawings, if I do they will be in a kinda chibi style, examples below~ Taking a break for drawing them!


Spoiler: Style

























And If I stop being lazy might do a bigger drawing for them~


Spoiler: Bigger Chibi example














*Also, gonna be using this thread to post my newest art, which may not be Animal crossing related~* I'm no longer doing Mayor drawings at the moment!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

Diana!

Also can I use that Marshal one in my album/as an avatar as long as I credit you? ;u;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2017)

My boy Leopold ;w;


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Diana!
> 
> Also can I use that Marshal one in my album/as an avatar as long as I credit you? ;u;



Sure you can! ^u^


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 30, 2017)

aaaahhhh so cute!
Maybe Biskit and/or Lucky? <3


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 30, 2017)

Could you draw ketchup or grizzly?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 30, 2017)

How about Genji? ^-^


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 30, 2017)

How about any of my snootiful Anteaters ... I especially love Antonio and Anabelle


----------



## wow-egg (Jul 30, 2017)

You could try Hugh?? There is no love on this site for my fav lil pig haha ;v; Or maybe Kid Cat??


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm gonna give all these ago! Thanks for suggestion~


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

What about my bb Skye? Lmao I love ur villagers m8 B)


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

Diana~




Biskit~


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Diana~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THey both look so cute omg ♥
Diana thou *dies*


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow these are super good!! I love them! You should do Clyde


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

Eek!  Diana is so adorable.  Now you should do Julian!


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Diana~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAWWW Biskit looks adorably creepy, I LOVE IT :')


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

Ketchup~


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 30, 2017)

Ooooh! Can you draw Lolly? She's my fav ^ o ^ as cute as you can!


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Ketchup~



MOST ADORABLE ONE YET, hands down
I wanna pick him up and give him a hug ;_;


----------



## Milleram (Jul 30, 2017)

I dunno if Apollo would really work for this style, but I'd love it if you could try drawing him. ^_^ If not, maybe Ozzie?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2017)

How about Alice? 
She's my favorite Villager ^-^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

Genji~


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Genji~



It's super cute! ^_^ The other drawing you did for me in the art trade was too :3 I love your chibi style!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

Issi said:


> It's super cute! ^_^ The other drawing you did for me in the art trade was too :3 I love your chibi style!



Aw~
Glad that u like it! If you ever wanna do another trade i'm always here! ^u^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Aw~
> Glad that u like it! If you ever wanna do another trade i'm always here! ^u^



Cool!  Thank you!~


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 30, 2017)

can you draw bluebear ;w; he was one of my first villagers!!


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Ketchup~



OMG I LOVE HER


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Genji~



omg this is like the cutest thing I've seen in my life 
// dying //


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 30, 2017)

bryantastic said:


> OMG I LOVE HER



*just learned that Ketchup is a her and not a him*


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 30, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> *just learned that Ketchup is a her and not a him*



LOL


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

I'll probs do one more for tonight then the rest tomz. Also, random gif that I just made~


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 30, 2017)

I love your style of art! If you have time, I would love to see Flurry!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Ohmigosh that gif is so cuuuuuute!!!!! Can you do a mini drawing of Sparro when you have the extra time please?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

Sparro~





Thats it for tonight, doing more tomorrow 
{Might also do some Mayors}


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 30, 2017)

SO CUTE!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

oh my god these are so cute..

for tomorrow, would you please do kabuki? ;w;


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh my god these are so cute..
> 
> for tomorrow, would you please do kabuki? ;w;



Might do, seems like a interesting character to do~ ^u^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 31, 2017)

Lolly~


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Ankha?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 31, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Lolly~



Aww she looks so fluffy!


----------



## vals ~ (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh, your art is amazing *___*
Can you please do my mayor? https://ibb.co/fSBXkQ


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 31, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Aww she looks so fluffy!









(stalking this thread cause they're so well done and precious ;_; )


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Lolly~



I just woke up, still dying of your cuteness lol


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

my mayor probably wouldn't fit either of those styles but omg they're so cute.. end my life

would you possibly do an oc? o:


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 31, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> my mayor probably wouldn't fit either of those styles but omg they're so cute.. end my life
> 
> would you possibly do an oc? o:



I might start a new thread for doing peoples oc's but if you want you can post your oc here and if I have time might do it~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Would you consider doing my mayor?  Her eyes are bright blue. http://i.imgur.com/7APPsi8.png c:


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey, you should totally draw my mayor.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> I might start a new thread for doing peoples oc's but if you want you can post your oc here and if I have time might do it~



have you thought about setting up an art shop? you'd probably get tons of customers honestly
and ok!! thank you!



Spoiler: here's one of my ocs, lilith










if you don't like her, i can pick another, lol =w= i have 130


----------



## allainah (Jul 31, 2017)

your stuff is so cute ;-;

here is my mayor molly, and allainah
if either of them interest you

thanks for considering <3


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 31, 2017)

Vals Mayor~


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 31, 2017)

HOLY **** you're doing mayors :')

here are mine if you feel like doing one:
Ariane
Edith

thanks for considering


----------



## vals ~ (Jul 31, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Vals Mayor~



awww thank you! She looks so chubby and sweet i want to hug her ;-;
Thabk you very much!


----------



## Kazelle (Jul 31, 2017)

o man these r so cute
i'd like for you to consider beau or merengue?
or my mayor x
and heres another character just in case! x
tysm for considering!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 31, 2017)

Draw my mayor maybe?
She's supposed to be a doll. 


Spoiler



View attachment 204684


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 31, 2017)

Mayor Molly~


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

If my mayor interests you m8, here you go B)
https://toyhou.se/1133166.acnl-mayor
your pixels are too adorable as always *o*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

Well I guess Leo didn't get any love here T.T

How about Pietro?


----------



## allainah (Jul 31, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Mayor Molly~



wahh omg she is adorable 
thank you so much! <3


----------



## Yumetsu (Jul 31, 2017)

so cute!!
how about my mayor?
x
(acnl version)

thank you for the opportunity ♥


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 31, 2017)

Kazelle Mayor~




Pietro~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Pietro~


Ohhh my bebe!! ^o^♡


----------



## Kazelle (Jul 31, 2017)

irene looks so cute ^^! thanks for drawing her .o.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 31, 2017)

Kazelle said:


> irene looks so cute ^^! thanks for drawing her .o.



Np! ^u^ Gonna take a break from these for a while~
{My back is killing me lol}


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

Bluebellie Mayor~
{Just a quick doodle~}


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

I guess my mayor wasn't that interesting to you.  Oh well!  I enjoy seeing your cute pixels anyway.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I guess my mayor wasn't that interesting to you.  Oh well!  I enjoy seeing your cute pixels anyway.



I'm hoping to do them all that was suggested, I just take some time to get them finished~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh!  Ok.  You were skipping around a bit so I wasn't sure.  I hope I didn't bother you.  I'd be totally fine if you didn't get around to mine.  I was just curious. c:


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

Skye~





Have her in my town and she such a sweetie!


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 1, 2017)

omggg Skye is so beautiful! I love the little cloud she's on :')


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Skye~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG DYING DUDEEE


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

that skye is so precious i can't evennn


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Skye~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cutest one yet!


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 1, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Bluebellie Mayor~
> {Just a quick doodle~}



This is sooooo cute! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

Bluebellie said:


> This is sooooo cute! Thank you so much!!!



Your welcome! ^u^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

Yumetsu Mayor~





Thats it for tonight ^^


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

omg so cute!!
i love how you did the ears and tail!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> omg so cute!!
> i love how you did the ears and tail!



I luv drawing fluffy kitty ears, for me it was the hair that was the problem lol~


----------



## Yumetsu (Aug 2, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Yumetsu Mayor~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw thank you so much!! he's so adorable aaa >w< ♥♥♥


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey! If you're still open to doing mayors, heres mine! 


Spoiler: mayorr



so sorry they aren't not clear! she has two plaits and red tartan socks (those aren't clear) 





your art is beautiful!


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 6, 2017)

Can you draw my mayor please? Once it's done can you pm it to me?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2017)

Please consider my mayor ~ http://toyhou.se/622625.mayor-joan


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 6, 2017)

Pearls said:


> Please consider my mayor ~ http://toyhou.se/622625.mayor-joan



Shes super cute! I'll deffo think about drawing her~


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 6, 2017)

hi! i was just wondering if the first oc i posted was of no interest to you, and if so, may i try another?

(not meaning to be pushy at all!! i'd just like to know)


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 6, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> hi! i was just wondering if the first oc i posted was of no interest to you, and if so, may i try another?
> 
> (not meaning to be pushy at all!! i'd just like to know)



Yo! ^^ Your first oc is fine! I just took a lil break from these~
But feel free to post more oc's! Gives me a range to select from~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 6, 2017)

disneyFrozen23 Mayor~


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 6, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> disneyFrozen23 Mayor~



Aww it's so cute , thank-you so much


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 6, 2017)

disneyFrozen23 said:


> Aww it's so cute , thank-you so much



Np m8! I'm glad that you like her~ ^u^


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 6, 2017)

Do you think it'll fit in my signature?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 6, 2017)

disneyFrozen23 said:


> Do you think it'll fit in my signature?



Hmm.. Maybe. 
I can try to make it smaller if It doesn't fit if ya want??


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Could you try mine? Thanks!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 6, 2017)

Just a quick drawing of my AC Twins~ Freya and Cyra~

I will start on some more suggestions tomorrow!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2017)

Have you drawn mah boi Leo yet? He's so cute T.T


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 8, 2017)

Bunnilla's Mayor~





I'm slowly doing them lol :3
{Damn, forgot her glasses again :/ }


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 8, 2017)

oh hey you're back x3
that mayor is super adorbs!


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Bunnilla's Mayor~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's so cute tysm m8 <3
You can add them if you want but it's chill lol


----------



## allainah (Aug 9, 2017)

omg bunnillas mayor looks so cute c;

here's my mayor allainah (i updated her look)
if she doesn't interest you don't worry about it, im not going to be offended haha


----------



## Kristenn (Aug 9, 2017)

Nibbles??


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 9, 2017)

i'll re-suggest kabuki x3 i hope i'm not being too pushy
also here!! you said post more so i'll just give you the link to my toyhou.se and you can pick (if you like any of them at all)
link here~


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 9, 2017)

Maybe my mayor? c: These are so freaking cute
http://katiegurl.weebly.com/mayor-katelyn.html


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 9, 2017)

can you do gayle?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 9, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent Oc ~ Uso







Rushed Drawing ^^' Hope its fine thou! As I said before i'm gonna be slowly posting these as I have other stuff to do as well~


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 9, 2017)

oh my gosh!!!!!!
they're adorable oh my god thank you so much ;w; i'm gonna cry


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 10, 2017)

Gayle~





Kinda don't like how this one turned out but oh well ^^'


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 10, 2017)

she still looks adorable. thanks!


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

Maple?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 10, 2017)

Maple~


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

aaaa! She's so cute! Can i set this drawing as my wallpaper on my phone?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 10, 2017)

<Near> said:


> aaaa! She's so cute! Can i set this drawing as my wallpaper on my phone?



Sure ting! ^u^


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Uhhhhhh might as well throw a suggestion/request out there if you aren't swamped with them already 
Eugene?


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 10, 2017)

Maybe Lionel?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2017)

Ooh! I love the mayor art you're doin here, how about drawin mine? [x]


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 13, 2017)

can you draw skye now?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 13, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> can you draw skye now?



I already did! ^^


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 13, 2017)

aww, super cute!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 13, 2017)

Lionel~





Gosh, loved drawing him ^^ {Was thinking of opening a shop soon...}


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 13, 2017)

ah lionel is too cute! You should definitely open a shop!!


----------



## GemmaTheJewel (Aug 13, 2017)

I have apple and she's this cute lil' pink beaver.


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 13, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> {Was thinking of opening a shop soon...}



I second this x1000000


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 13, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> I second this x1000000



I'm glad that people are interested! :3 If I do it might be up today or tomz. A bit busy today {House cleaning :/ }


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2017)

I third this x1000000 B)


----------



## Livvy (Aug 13, 2017)

Marina perhaps?


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 13, 2017)

You should open a shooooop. I've been stalking your thread and hoping people would ask for villagers that I wanted to see tee hee. It would be awesome to see Kiki or Tangy as well! I love Lionel above so much.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 13, 2017)

Heyo! are you still interested in drawing my mayor?? OPEN A SHOP i'd gladly pay


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 13, 2017)

I drawn Tangy a couple of years back, here is that drawing~ Big Image ^^'
And working on what prices/styles I wanna do~


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 13, 2017)

it's a long-shot but could i ask to be vm'd when your shop opens? ;w;

also will igb be an option as well as tbt? just wondering for future reference


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 13, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> it's a long-shot but could i ask to be vm'd when your shop opens? ;w;
> 
> also will igb be an option as well as tbt? just wondering for future reference



Sure! ^^ I'll pm u when i've opened the shop~
As for IGB I don't really need them at the moment but I might make it a option if people don't have enough TBT.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 13, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Sure! ^^ I'll pm u when i've opened the shop~
> As for IGB I don't really need them at the moment but I might make it a option if people don't have enough TBT.



thank you! and thanks for telling me :3


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2017)

ayyy vm me too or smth
I'd probably see it rly early though since I'm always stalking the museums lmao


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 13, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> ayyy vm me too or smth
> I'd probably see it rly early though since I'm always stalking the museums lmao



Sure ting m8!  And ditto, museum is the best thread lol


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

Villager Bunnie please  and, if it's not too difficult, in lolita style clothing? :3


----------



## pinkcotton (Aug 14, 2017)

SO CUTE! Could you draw the mayor in my yellow signature please? ^___^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 14, 2017)

Bunnie in Lolita clothing~






Love drawing lolita style clothing but not that good at it lol ^^'


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 14, 2017)

that is so cute o m g
i die

maybe leopold? 0: he's been my fave villager (tied with kabuki) for like ever, lol


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 14, 2017)

Got brought some new cards and got Wendy n Kitty! Quick doodle of them~




Time to kick out Skye and bring in Wendy :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 14, 2017)

These are all absolutely adorable!


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

SO CUTE! I LOVE BUNNIE,  TYSM ❤


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2017)

Frita maybe?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> maybe leopold? 0: he's been my fave villager (tied with kabuki) for like ever, lol



I requested him in like the second comment on this thread but it didn't happen ;-;

I don't think this thread is active anymore, this user has a shop so they're prob charging for commissions now.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I requested him in like the second comment on this thread but it didn't happen ;-;
> 
> I don't think this thread is active anymore, this user has a shop so they're prob charging for commissions now.



Aww  I was gonna request my mayor


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 16, 2017)

As i've opened my own shop so i'm pretty busy, although if I got time I might start drawing some more villagers~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm a lil ill at the moment, although I wanted to try out doing some animations. Again, using Skye to experiment on  

{Didn't know where to post this, so im just gonna dump it here ^^'}


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 25, 2017)

Squeee~ They are so cute! I love all the villagers (you made Scooter cute!) and i love the little witch chibi and the neko chibi :O

I have a lot of love for Bunnie and Frita, it would be nice to see them in your style!

If you would like to, here is a pic of my villager

https://s19.postimg.org/r9vc610vn/HNI_0081.jpg


Thank you for the opportunity! ^-^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello guys ^^ Gonna be using this thread much more now~
Anyway! Here is a quick sketch of Muffy.





- - - Post Merge - - -

Some lil doodles I made a while ago, been practising making stickers~


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Sep 15, 2017)

I love all of these! They're so cute!


----------



## A r i a n e (Sep 15, 2017)

those stickers are so cuuuuute ♥


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

How about naomi?
Your art is so cute ^^


----------



## Warrior (Sep 15, 2017)

nice! I love seeing villager art! lot's of people are mayor focused (which is ok) but I love seeing the personalities of the villagers ^^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 15, 2017)

Gosh, another drawing of Skye. It seems that I am liking the clothing design I made for her too much ^^'





- - - Post Merge - - -

Not a new drawing or anything just feel like posting it here~


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 15, 2017)

Purrl and Julian?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 16, 2017)

Boom! Julian~


----------



## ponyotheorange (Sep 16, 2017)

perhaps daisy?


----------



## teardrop (Sep 16, 2017)

ruby? ^^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 16, 2017)

Quick sketch~





Did this months ago and it took me forever to finish~


----------



## Kazelle (Sep 16, 2017)

i definitely see your improvement :^)


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 16, 2017)

Kazelle said:


> i definitely see your improvement :^)



Ty! ^^ I love looking back at my old works and seeing how much I've improved~
You can deffo tell that I've learned some new tricks and gotten better at drawing.
For example here is a cringy drawing of Skye I did years back.





 and here is a newest drawing of her


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 17, 2017)

Finally drawn Tia! My favourite lil elephant~





- - - Post Merge - - -



A r i a n e said:


> AHHH so cute! all ready for tea time  I love Tia, I have her in Yurei ♥



Haha, I really want her as one of my villagers, just gotta wait until some one moves out and see if I can grab her from some one on this form. ^-^

{Don't know why this is post merging ?_?}


----------



## A r i a n e (Sep 17, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> .



AHHH so cute! all ready for tea time  I love Tia, I have her in Yurei ♥


----------



## cIementine (Sep 17, 2017)

i would love to see dobie, teddy or marty. your art is so cute, thank you for sharing it!!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 18, 2017)

Ruby~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 19, 2017)

Drawing for bonucci of her Mayor Inej~





Also, dumping my drawing of Spiritus here, that I did a while back~


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 19, 2017)

Not sure if you still accept Villager suggestions, but maybe Alice? O:


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 19, 2017)

~Dump~


----------



## dedenne (Sep 19, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> ~Dump~



Aaaaa!!!
That's amazing!!!


----------



## teardrop (Sep 19, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Ruby~



oh my gosh adorable ;o;


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 22, 2017)

Been playing ac Home Designer and really wanted to do a lil doodle of Coco working at the cafe~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 23, 2017)

.:Old Art:.









~Very old Adopt that didn't get adopted~




~If ya interested lmk~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 29, 2017)

~Just bumping~





Gonna be busy lately, gotta get them assignments done ;-;​


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 29, 2017)

Taking a lil break from writing and did a lil doodle of one of my adopts~
I really like drawing her and her design, kinda wanna keep her now, must resist lol


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 29, 2017)

omgg aww your villager drawings are so so nice!! I haven't seen many people do villagers.  kidd is one of my favorites. you painted him so cute!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 29, 2017)

Yuzu said:


> omgg aww your villager drawings are so so nice!! I haven't seen many people do villagers.  kidd is one of my favorites. you painted him so cute!



Haha, ty!! ^^
Kidd is my lil goat bab, hes also one of my fav villagers as well! Hes never allowed to leave my town~


----------



## 707 (Sep 29, 2017)

omggg genji is so cuteee
can you do one of coco or flurry


----------



## Aazia (Sep 29, 2017)

So cute!! Could you do fauna or beau or both if you want


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 29, 2017)

Do Rod please? :3 And maybe Kicks?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you guys for your suggestions~
After I have finished my assignment I will be able to do some more villager doodles ^o^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 30, 2017)

Can't wait for Ha11oween, did a doodle of Crya all dressed up~


Spoiler: Witch costume


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 2, 2017)

I love Halloween too! October is my favourite month. XD


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 2, 2017)

Helping a mate out and drawing her character digitally~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 5, 2017)

Been doodling my mates ocs for her!


----------



## A r i a n e (Oct 5, 2017)

What is that adorable spooky kitty on the first one and where can I get one?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 6, 2017)

Tatrasiel~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 7, 2017)

For the Earth's future! I'll be of service~nya!


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 7, 2017)

i'd love if you did one of jambette, ma idol


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Ahh these are so cute!

I'm wondering if you'd be willing to take a TBT commission for a drawing in the style of Tokyo Mew Mew and the latest drawing posted here?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 10, 2017)

Issi said:


> Ahh these are so cute!
> 
> I'm wondering if you'd be willing to take a TBT commission for a drawing in the style of Tokyo Mew Mew and the latest drawing posted here?



Aw, Ty! 
And sure! If you would like to message me the details? ^^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Aw, Ty!
> And sure! If you would like to message me the details? ^^



Oooh okay that'd be great! I'll message you rn :3


----------



## Mary30 (Oct 10, 2017)

Can you draw Henry? Thank you!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 12, 2017)

Finished Issi commission~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 15, 2017)

Finished a request on tumblr~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 15, 2017)

My friend and I are now taking requests on tumblr if anyone is interested! ^^ Here is another request that we have finished~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 16, 2017)

Finished drawing some one's fursona on Tumblr


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 17, 2017)

Old drawing that I finally got around to colour ^^ Used to love Monster Hunter~


----------



## unluckiestclover (Oct 17, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> For the Earth's future! I'll be of service~nya!



I LOVE TOKYO MEW MEW THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 19, 2017)

Old Character~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## A r i a n e (Oct 20, 2017)

aaaaaaaaaaahhh Lottie and Isabelle look so adorable *___________*


----------



## Benz (Oct 20, 2017)

*_____________* OML GOALSSSS. COuld you draw tangy x purrl ? or maybe gumball from the amazing world of gumball ?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 20, 2017)

Benz said:


> *_____________* OML GOALSSSS. COuld you draw tangy x purrl ? or maybe gumball from the amazing world of gumball ?



I've been watching Amazing World of Gumball lately so I might doodle him! ^^


----------



## BiskitThePuppy (Oct 21, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> I kinda just wanna draw some cute villagers at the moment so if you got any in mind just throw them at me.
> Here are some that I already did~
> 
> 
> ...



   How about you do Molly the duck?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 22, 2017)

Always had fun drawing Spiritus~


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 22, 2017)

Can you draw Kiki my favourite villager please?~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 22, 2017)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> Can you draw Kiki my favourite villager please?~



Kiki is so cute! ^^ I'll deffo keep it in mind~


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 22, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Kiki so cute! ^^ I'll deffo keep it in mind~



ok thanks~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 25, 2017)

Kanna~


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 25, 2017)

YESSSSS KANNA LOOKS SO CUTE ;w;
All your art is just fjfjfjfjfgh
Great job c:


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 25, 2017)

Wanna draw my fanmade villager?


Spoiler










Or any of my OC's Here?​


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 25, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> Wanna draw my fanmade villager?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Loving ur fanmade villager! ^^ I will deffo give it a shot when I've finished some request~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 29, 2017)

EloquentElixir's Fanmade Villager~


----------



## Kalle (Oct 29, 2017)

Would you be interested in drawing a villager version of my cat? I have an idea of what he'd be like in-game if create-a-villager were an option in the next AC game.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 29, 2017)

Sure! ^^ I can give it a go~
Send me the info in a pm? Also, just to inform ya i'll prop take a while to finish it as i'm back at collage this week ^^'


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> EloquentElixir's Fanmade Villager~



Ahhh he's cute! Thank you <3​


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 30, 2017)

Marshal Please /\/\
                       o


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 4, 2017)

Kinda want Skye back in my town ^^'


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 4, 2017)

Punchy, Moe and Tom riding the train with Rover


----------



## MayorAnistar (Nov 5, 2017)

how about kyle?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 7, 2017)

Doodle of Kyle~


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Punchy, Moe and Tom riding the train with Rover



^ please.


OML POST 100!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 7, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> ^ please.
> 
> 
> OML POST 100!!!!!!!!



No promises but I can try when I got some free time ^^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 7, 2017)

Ruining my mates villagers


----------



## MayorAnistar (Nov 7, 2017)

i didnt see until now but thx!


----------



## amazonevan19 (Nov 7, 2017)

Do Lobo please


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 9, 2017)

Doodle of my ac twins~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 9, 2017)

Lets try an unpopular one.

How about Raddle? He's very unloved by many.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 10, 2017)

I mostly just wanted to pop in and say this is adorable! And I love your AC twins! They both look so sweet. Do you have specific personalities for wach one?  I usually have my main mayor and then a brother/sister duo in my towns lol. And if I have a fourth, it'll usually be the loner type with their house by themself near the ocean and they fish a lot.

As for the villager requests, I know she's a little difficult, but maybe Annabelle? I didn't see her in here. She's one of the cutest peppy villagers to me.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 11, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I mostly just wanted to pop in and say this is adorable! And I love your AC twins! They both look so sweet. Do you have specific personalities for wach one?  I usually have my main mayor and then a brother/sister duo in my towns lol. And if I have a fourth, it'll usually be the loner type with their house by themself near the ocean and they fish a lot.
> 
> As for the villager requests, I know she's a little difficult, but maybe Annabelle? I didn't see her in here. She's one of the cutest peppy villagers to me.



Cheers for your comment! \^u^/ And their personalities im still working on! Although, Crya's (The red one) personality is mostly worked out, shes high spirited and kind to the people she meets. However she does have a big quirk, and that is she a bit overly attached to her sister, always trying to get her sisters attention and copying her style. 
Freya on the overhand would be the shyer sister, keeping to her self and only talks to the people that shes close with. 

Ah, I never saw Annabelle before! Gonna have to give drawing anteater a go ^^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 17, 2017)

lil doodle for someone on discord~


----------



## Tee-Tee (Dec 19, 2017)

Drawing for someone on Tumblr, haven't been drawing lately as my tablet keeps dying on me ;-;


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 19, 2017)

DO CHRISSY PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jan 4, 2018)

These two cuties moved into my town recently, love them already~


----------



## Milleram (Jan 4, 2018)

Tee-Tee said:


> These two cuties moved into my town recently, love them already~



Oh my goodness, I love this one. Muffy looks adorable in your style!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 4, 2018)

Do Punchy please


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 4, 2018)

ahhh Muffy and Stitches are so cute!!! I love the way you draw villagers so much ;_;
I like this one even more because they both live in my second town ♥


----------



## mythic (Jan 4, 2018)

whatttt these are just too cute! i love the villager pixels <3
may I ask what program you use to do pixel art? ive been wanting to try and your art is just precious c:


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jan 4, 2018)

mythic said:


> whatttt these are just too cute! i love the villager pixels <3
> may I ask what program you use to do pixel art? ive been wanting to try and your art is just precious c:




Thank you! I use FireAlpaca to do all my drawings, its free and simple to use. Although when doing pixel art I suggest taking off AntiAliasing. It just makes doing pixel art much easier. ^^


----------



## mythic (Jan 4, 2018)

Tee-Tee said:


> Thank you! I use FireAlpaca to do all my drawings, its free and simple to use. Although when doing pixel art I suggest taking off AntiAliasing. It just makes doing pixel art much easier. ^^



ohh ok I've heard of using FireAlpaca! i will definitely try it out! c:
thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jan 5, 2018)

Been thinking of trading some double cards that I have~
_
{Stitches is so much fun to draw!}_


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jan 10, 2018)

Been messing around with clay and had to make Tangy! I think she came out cute.^^


----------



## dedenne (Jan 10, 2018)

That is ADORABLE OMG  ;;


----------



## Tee-Tee (Apr 28, 2018)

Made a lil Beau figure from a old yokai watch toy as my anxiety has been terrible this week so I needed some thing to do lol

My painting skill still suck but I think it turned out pretty well ^^


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 28, 2018)

Ohh my goodness your art is just precious!! ♥
Do you think you could give Wendy a try? She is incredibly underrated but adorable nonetheless!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Apr 28, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> Ohh my goodness your art is just precious!! ♥
> Do you think you could give Wendy a try? She is incredibly underrated but adorable nonetheless!



I'll deffo keep her in mind! ^^ I used to have her in my town and she was a cutie lol
Might be a while when I start drawing again, I have a lot of work to do ^^'


----------



## Tee-Tee (May 17, 2018)

Drawing of Freya, a character I made on Tomodachi life~


----------

